# Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)



## stefansdl (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

welche Utensilien gehören für euch auf jeden Fall in eine Raubfischtasche?(ausgenommen Köder)

Gruss


----------



## buddah (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

No1: Zange!!


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Vorfachmaterial, Snaps, Lampe,Pflaster


----------



## Kunde (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

-spitzzange zum hakenlösen
-seitenschneider
-quetschhülsenzange
-maßband
-messer
-vorfachmaterial
-kleinteile (snaps,tönnchen,haken,quetschhülsen usw.)
-angelschein


----------



## Purist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Zange(n), Messer, Knüppel, Maßband, 600er Nass-Schleifpapier auf nem Holzbrett oder: Schleifstein, Ersatzstahlvorfächer, eine kleine Plastikdose mit Blei und Wirbeln, Mappe mit Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Sprengringzange... Seitenschneider.....Lösezange ....Vorfachmaterialien.... Polbrille...ne Box mit Kleinteile...die Boots und Angelpapiere.....Filetiermesser.... Maßband|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Bei Rauchern: Ein Ersatzfeuerzeug und ein kleiner Klappaschenbecher. 

Ansonsten wirds u. U. für den Schmacht sehr nervig bzw. für die Umwelt eklig. Muss ja beides nich unbedingt sein.


----------



## pxnhxxd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Falls ne Landungshife vorgeschrieben ist hab ich aus Alibi nen Bogagrip dabei.
Benutz ich aber nie.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Nu ja, der TE fragte doch nach "allem außer Köder"...


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

In meiner Tasche sind: Maßband, Spitzzange, Seitenschneider, Vorfachmaterial, Messer, Schere, Polbrille und natürlich die Papiere. Eine Quetschhülsenzange und Quetschhülsen habe ich nicht immer dabei.


----------



## pxnhxxd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nu ja, der TE fragte doch nach "allem außer Köder"...



Sieht man bei Tapatalk nicht auf den ersten Blick


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

vom Angelkleinkram mal abgesehen

scharfes Messer
Feuerzeug
Saitenschneider
chirurg.Nahtmaterial
Flachmann mit 'nem Rum 74%
Pflasterrolle
Kondome
und 'nen Zwacken


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

ein blauer sack für die fische


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Für dreckig kalte Tage empfinde ich auch ein bei Bedarf zückbares Taschenöfelein als nicht ganz unschmuck.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> vom Angelkleinkram mal abgesehen
> 
> scharfes Messer
> Feuerzeug
> ...



Wofür benötigst Du den "chirurg. Nahtmaterial"? Wofür Du die Kondome beim Angeln benötigst will ich garnicht wissen. :m

Denke, ich werde mir in meine Spinnangeltasche noch so ein kleines 1. Hilfe Pack einpacken.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

-1. Hilfe-Kit für Druckverband, inkl Desinfektionsspray, Spraypflaster, Skalpell
- lange Spitzzange & kurze Spitzzange mit Sprengringspitze 
- Hakenlöser
- Seitenschneider Knipex Cobolt
- Ersatzdrillinge in entsprechenden Größen

Aufm Boot hab ich auch meine Box für Vorfächer dabei mit allem Zubehör zum schnellen verpressen

Es hat sich gezeigt dass sich ein guter Seitenschneider schnell bezahlt macht. Bitte keine 12 oder 14cm Seitenschneider vom Discounter. Wenn der Drilling mal im Finger ist muss man notfalls auch vorne mit der Spitze der Zange den Haken durchkneifen können#6


----------



## MarcoZG (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

3 Flaschen Bier und eine Flasche Vodka


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Für mich gehört da rein:



Seitenschneider(sobald der Haken/Drilling auch nur ansatzweise beim Lösen Ärger macht, ist er zu Gunsten des Fischwohls fällig!)
Aterienklemme + Telefonspitzzange zum Hakenlösen(je nachdem, was gerade besser ist)
Quetschhülsenzange(Jenzi)
Vorgefertigte Vorfächer
Sprengringe
Wirbel mit und ohne Snaps
Knotenlosverbinder
Drillinge
Raiderhaken
Einzelhaken
Boxen mit Kunstködern
Ködernadel
Feuerzeug
Vorfachmaterial
Quetschhülsen
Ködernadel
Trigger X Zander
Kupferdraht 0,20mm
Bleischrot
Schrumpfschlauch
Knicklichter
Messer(kleines Mora)
Kopflampe
Batterien 3x AAA
Plastiktüten
Metermaß
Papiere
Taschentücher


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wofür benötigst Du den "chirurg. Nahtmaterial"?



Wir mußten schon zweimal 'ne erfolgreiche Tour abbrechen wegen 'nem Schnitt, der zwar genäht werden mußte, aber man das locker mit drei-vier Stichen hätte selber machen können. Wenn man dann noch mitten auf dem Wasser bzw. in der Walachei ist und zusätzlich noch 'ne Autostunde von der nächsten, überfüllten Notaufnahme entfernt, kann so 'n Päckchen Nahtmaterial sehr nützlich sein, vorausgesetzt, man hat sich die Handhabung/Knoten mal erklären lassen. Direkt davor und danach kommt der Flachmann zu Einsatz-Schluck für jeden und einer über die Naht-fertig ;-)


----------



## nordbeck (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

dafür gibts doch sekundenkleber und sogenanntes panzerband!


----------



## Thunderstruck (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wir mußten schon zweimal 'ne erfolgreiche Tour abbrechen wegen 'nem Schnitt, der zwar genäht werden mußte, aber man das locker mit drei-vier Stichen hätte selber machen können. Wenn man dann noch mitten auf dem Wasser bzw. in der Walachei ist und zusätzlich noch 'ne Autostunde von der nächsten, überfüllten Notaufnahme entfernt, kann so 'n Päckchen Nahtmaterial sehr nützlich sein, vorausgesetzt, man hat sich die Handhabung/Knoten mal erklären lassen. Direkt davor und danach kommt der Flachmann zu Einsatz-Schluck für jeden und einer über die Naht-fertig ;-)



Vielleicht wäre statt dessen ne Packung Steristrips auch eine Idee
Aber wenn Du mit Nadel und Faden umgehen kannst ist das natürlich auch nicht schlecht 
Was auch sinnvoll ist, daß man die Wunde reinigt bevor man sie verschliesst z.b. mit Kochsalzlösung (gibts auch in 10ml Ampullen)

Zum desinfizieren der Wunde eignet sich Octinisept gut.
Bitte nicht mit H202 rumfuchteln (glaube das wurde hier im Forum schonmal empfohlen)


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Nee, so Kleinkram wird getackert. 

In meiner Raubfischtasche befinden sich:

-Maßband
-Messer
-Knüppel
-Müllsäcke
-Vorfächer
-Wirbel

Der Kescher hängt am Gürtel, Angelpapiere befinden sich in der Brusttasche und das Handy is grundsätzlich in der Hosentasche, wenn auch im Nicht-Stören-Modus.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt...
Ich hab noch mein Teleskopstativ, ne Digicam, n Handtuch (für meine Finger, NICHT um den Fisch damit festzuhalten, wie ich es oft sehe und der Fisch dann released wird #q#q), Asthmaspray und ne Rachensperre (Vorschrift, wird aber NIE benutzt, weil man Fischen damit die Kiefer aushakt) bei...


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass noch niemand eine Kamera genannt hat, die unbedingt in die Tasche gehört.
Da frage ich mich, woher kommen denn immer die hübschen Fangfotos?
Also ich habe eine dabei und schon hunderte Sonnenuntergänge samt Wolkenformationen abgelichtet, ab und zu sogar mal nen Fisch!

Nachtrag: doch da ist ja der erste, außer mir!

Jürgen


----------



## MarcoZG (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Der Alkohol war natürlich nur ein Spaß trinke nicht mal am Sylvester.. was hier noch nicht genannt  wurde und ich noch zusätzlich mit habe ist ein Tablet womit ich meinen Standort orte ( wenn ich mich mal verlaufen habe ) und um Google earth zu schauen , dazu habe ich noch ein Fernglas um ab und zu maldieLandschaft zu erkundschaften


----------



## Surf (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Auf jeden Fall ein starker(!!!!)qualitativ hochwertiger Seitenschneider, falls der Drilling doch mal in die Hand geht.
Dannoch Sekundenkleber; rettet alles ; Desinfektionionsmitttel s.o.


----------



## Rannebert (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Asthmaspray und ne Rachensperre



Klingt in der Satzformation aber schon eher problematisch!
Rachensperre in den Fisch, und damit er atmen kann das Spray hinterher! 


SCNR!


----------



## Purist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, woher kommen denn immer die hübschen Fangfotos?
> Also ich habe eine dabei und schon hunderte Sonnenuntergänge samt Wolkenformationen abgelichtet, ab und zu sogar mal nen Fisch!



Hab' nur mein Mobilgerät dabei, in der Hosentasche 
Ordentliche Kamera bleibt daheim..


----------



## stefansdl (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Surf schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein starker(!!!!)qualitativ hochwertiger Seitenschneider, falls der Drilling doch mal in die Hand geht.
> Dannoch Sekundenkleber; rettet alles ; Desinfektionionsmitttel s.o.


 

schön dass das Thema so angenommen wird:m

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen hochwertigne Saitenschneider?


----------



## alp06 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



stefansdl schrieb:


> schön dass das Thema so angenommen wird:m
> 
> hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen hochwertigne Saitenschneider?



Joa Stefan jetzt muss du mal anfangen alles zu kaufen was hier eingetragen ist... Fang lieber mit ner riesen Koffer an  

 Ich würd für n Seitenschneider nicht viel ausgeben. Aber Knipex ist eine gute Marke...


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Wundert mich, das noch keiner das unvermeidliche I-Phone mit den unterschiedlichen Apps genannt hat.

- Wetterapp
- Wasserstandsapp
- Fisch Bestimmungsapp
- Fisch Gewichtsbestimmungsapp
- Fisch Altersbestimmungsapp
- FB App, welche den gefangenen Fisch sofort hochlädt und teilt
- Twitter App, welche den Fang sofort twittert
- YT App, welche ein Video sofort auf YT hochlädt


----------



## nordbeck (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



stefansdl schrieb:


> schön dass das Thema so angenommen wird:m
> 
> hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen hochwertigne Saitenschneider?



für kunstköder







für die naturködergeschichte


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



> FB App, welche den gefangenen Fisch sofort hochlädt und teilt



Hervorragend, virtuelles Filetieren |supergri

Aber nicht mit mir - isch abe keine Smartphone.


----------



## stefansdl (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



alp06 schrieb:


> Joa Stefan jetzt muss du mal anfangen alles zu kaufen was hier eingetragen ist... Fang lieber mit ner riesen Koffer an
> 
> Ich würd für n Seitenschneider nicht viel ausgeben. Aber Knipex ist eine gute Marke...


 

Das ist ja mehr Tackle als beim Karpfenangeln:q

aber schon interessant was einige so alles mitnehmen...ich habe ja leider auch den Hang dazu mehr mitzuschleppen als man wirklich brauch...aber man will ja für alles gerüstet sein...


----------



## Thunderstruck (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wundert mich, das noch keiner das unvermeidliche I-Phone mit den unterschiedlichen Apps genannt hat.
> - FB App, welche den gefangenen Fisch sofort hochlädt und teilt
> - Twitter App, welche den Fang sofort twittert
> - YT App, welche ein Video sofort auf YT hochlädt



Sauber, das du sowas immer dabei hast #6
Dann stell doch mal nen Link rein, das wir Deine letzten Fänge auch mal bewundern dürfen. Gerade bei Deinen Mefo Fängen (auch wenn sie etwas länger her sind) würden mich die Stellen interessieren #h


----------



## stefansdl (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Mir fällt auf das niemand die Rachensperre aufgezählt hat#c:q


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf das niemand die Rachensperre aufgezählt hat#c:q



Zum glück.....und ich hoffe,dass alle ihre gripzange auch wirklich nur pseudomäsig im rucksack haben....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



neukieler schrieb:


> Zum glück.....und ich hoffe,dass alle ihre gripzange auch wirklich nur pseudomäsig im rucksack haben....



Wieso das denn?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Weil wir keinen chirurgischen eingriff am fisch vornehmen vielleicht !?


----------



## Rannebert (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



neukieler schrieb:


> Weil wir keinen chirurgischen eingriff am fisch vornehmen vielleicht !?



Spätestens wenn der Bauch auf und der Fisch aufm Küchentresen liegt, ist der Einwand dahin.
Und sag bitte nicht, dass Du noch niemals nie, auf keinen Fall jemals, also nicht mal dran gedacht hast, einen Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen!


----------



## nordbeck (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

fisch waidgerecht töten und vorher noch den kieferbrechen sind zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der Bauch auf und der Fisch aufm Küchentresen liegt, ist der Einwand dahin.
> Und sag bitte nicht, dass Du noch niemals nie, auf keinen Fall jemals, also nicht mal dran gedacht hast, einen Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen!



Keinesfalls...ich esse gern fisch und besonders selbst gefangenen....aber ich muss ihm ja nicht gleich nen gaff in die rippen ballern...oder wenn ich ihn zurück setzen möchte, muss ich ihm ja nicht zeigen, dass ich der stärkere bin, indem ich ihn am Unterkiefer ausm Wasser ziehe und dannach den Kiefer mit ner rachensperre halb ausrenke.....


----------



## Rannebert (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Steht ausser Frage!

Aber davon ab, lieber mit Landungshilfe, als ordentlich als 'Hab-ich-auf-Youtube-gesehen!'-Handlander durch die Welt zu ziehen.

Cool sich selber gegenüber sein zu wollen, ist oft genug noch schlimmer, als dann doch mal nen Grip zu benutzen, auch wenn ich die genug verabscheue!


----------



## nordbeck (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

es gab damals so ne merkwürdige erfindung. irgendwas mit nem stock und nem netz? achja kescher ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



nordbeck schrieb:


> fisch waidgerecht töten und vorher noch den kieferbrechen sind zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe.



Wird völlig übertrieben. Wenn ich entnehme, polkel ich ja nicht im lebenden Hecht rum, aber auch bei 'nem geplanten release gibt es Situationen, da ist 'ne Rachensperre durchaus praktisch. In aller Regel schadet so 'n gummiertes Teil überhaupt nicht.

Wie gesagt, mir ging es um die Rachensperre, Grip würde ich nur zum fixieren im Wasser einsetzen...


----------



## nordbeck (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

ja mir um den grip. rachensperre find ich unnötig, aber wirklich schaden tuts denk ich nicht.


----------



## thanatos (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

zum Spinnangeln hab ich gar keine Tasche,alles was man brauch ist eh in der Weste da kommt dann nur noch das Schächtelchen mit max 5 Ködern rein und am D-Ring das Gaff.Die "Beutetasche" ein einfacher Nylonbeutel
 mit Tragegurt ist in der Rückentasche der Weste.
 Hab es keine 10 min zu meinem Revier ,darum kann ich es mir leisten nur
 das Nötigste mit zu nehmen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



nordbeck schrieb:


> es gab damals so ne merkwürdige erfindung. irgendwas mit nem stock und nem netz? achja kescher ^^



Kescher ist sowas von 18 Jahrhundert und out...heutzutage musst du dem Fisch erst das Genick überdehnen oder brechen, dann in die Kiemen greifen und anschliessend das Maul und die Kiefemuskulatur überdehnen und abschliessend gaaaanz lange gaaaaanz viele Fotos machen, bevor der Fisch wieder fischfreundlich zurückgesetzt wird.

#c#q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

@ Allrounder27
Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich das ausgerechnet Dir mal sagen muß, aber:
|good:

Was bei mir als aktiver Deadbaiter, neben den zigfach genannten Selbstverständlichkeiten, nicht fehlen darf sind:
:mStinknormale Haushaltsgummis:
Damit gesichert hält jeder Köfi zehnmal mehr Würfe als ohne...


----------



## TS33 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kescher ist sowas von 18 Jahrhundert und out...heutzutage musst du dem Fisch erst das Genick überdehnen oder brechen, dann in die Kiemen greifen und anschliessend das Maul und die Kiefemuskulatur überdehnen und abschliessend gaaaanz lange gaaaaanz viele Fotos machen, bevor der Fisch wieder fischfreundlich zurückgesetzt wird.
> 
> #c#q



|muahah:


----------



## PikeNerd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kescher ist sowas von 18 Jahrhundert und out...heutzutage musst du dem Fisch erst das Genick überdehnen oder brechen, dann in die Kiemen greifen und anschliessend das Maul und die Kiefemuskulatur überdehnen und abschliessend gaaaanz lange gaaaaanz viele Fotos machen, bevor der Fisch wieder fischfreundlich zurückgesetzt wird.
> 
> #c#q



Ich glaube das ist einfach sehr vielen nicht bekannt oder wird stark unterschätzt...klar ich finde das auch ka*** aber die Leute müssen halt informiert sein. Also einfach folgenden Artikel ausdrucken, laminieren und als Lektüre mit ans Wasser nehmen^^ 

http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Sterblichkeit%20zurueckgesetzter%20Hechte.pdf

Finds zwar merkwürdig, dass der Ersteller nach seinen Entdeckungen immer noch für C&R ist aber will hier bloß keine Diskussion darüber anfangen, das soll mal schön jeder selbst entscheiden 

In der Raubfischtasche sollten vorallem die Dinge nicht fehlen, die eine adäquate Behandlung des Fisches gewährleisten. Leider sieht man immer wieder ein paar Sportsfreunde, die anscheinend denken, sie könnten zB einen Fisch mit Handkescher an ner 2 Meter Spundwand landen....wer angelt, obwohl er quasi keine Chance hat größere Fische richtig zu landen, handelt meiner Meinung nach unwaidmännisch (nur *ein* Beispiel  )


----------



## Tino34 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

nicht schon wieder ne C&R Diskussion oder wie lande ich einen Fisch korrekt Diskussion:

Ich habe das immer dabei:
Seitenschneider
Lösezange
Messer
Bandmaß
Vorfachtasche
Box mit Wirbel und Einhänger
Papiere
Handtuch
Pflaster 
meine Lieblingslimo
und bei längeren Touren was zu essen


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Ein Stock - nein nicht zum Abschlagen der Fische, sondern zum Schutz gegen Wölfe, falls man mal im Wald/Gebüsch ka**** muss |supergri . 

Ansonsten wurde ja alles gesagt.


----------



## ulfisch (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Rute und Rolle nehme ich of mit..ihr nicht?|supergri
Kescher
Messer und Zange
Köderbox
Kleinteilebox
Vorfachtasche
Vorfachmaterial
Angelschein(e)
Fahrkarte(darf öffentlich ans Wasser)
Was zu Trinken 
was zu Essen
Kippen
Feuerzeug
Schlüssel
Handy
Müllsäcke
Küchenrolle#c

da kommt einiges zusammen und das obwohl ich versuche wenig mit zu schleppen


----------



## sevone (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Ich bin in der Regel einen ganzen Tag unterwegs und habe zum Spinnfischen immer dabei:

- Vorfächer
- Material, um Vorfächer zu reparieren und herzustellen (Quetschhülsen, Titan, Stahl, FC, No-konts, Snaps)
- einlaminierte Tiefenkarte
- einlaminierte Angelerlaubnis
- Polbrille
- Quetschhülsenzange
- Spitzzange
- Messer
- Messerschärfer
- Priest
- Rolle Gefriertüten (im Auto)
- Waage
- Zollstock
- Flavour
- Kamera
- Kamerastativ
- Telefon
- schwarzen Edding
- Taschentücher oder Toilettenpapier
- Getränk
- Äpfel und Belegte Brote
- gern auch mal ein Stück Schokolade
- Kescher
- Handschuhe
- Pflaster
- Booms
- Birnenbleie


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Rute und Rolle nehme ich of mit..ihr nicht?|supergri



Nee, meine paßt nicht im meine Angeltasche. Ebenso der Unterfangkescher, beides führe ich separat mit, Angelrute fertig montiert.

Handy habe ich in der Hosentasche, nicht in meiner Raubfischtasche.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

eines dieser Dinger hier  

http://www.ciao.de/TEDI_LED_Push_Licht__8226966

beim Tedi nen Euro.

Super praktisch, vor allem wenn man keine Lust auf Taschenlampe im Maul oder aufm Kopf hat.

Einfach aufn Boden stellen und darüber dann das neue Stahlvorfach anbinden usw.

Ist auch sehr unauffällig.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Grôßtenteils deckt es sich bei mir mit vielen von Euch. 
Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum etliche das ganze Vorfachzeug + Klemmhülsenzange mitschleppen. Ich mache mir lieber ein gutes Dutzend in Ruhe zu Hause. Das langt dicke , und reduziert die Ausrüstung doch erheblich. 
Regenzeug ,oder zumindest ein billiger Einwegponcho, ist immer dabei. 
Sind teure Gummis wie Castaic in der Box, findet auch ein entsprechender Kleber seinen Platz. 
Sonst wurde eigentlich alles erwähnt. 
Petri


----------



## Purist (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum etliche das ganze Vorfachzeug + Klemmhülsenzange mitschleppen. Ich mache mir lieber ein gutes Dutzend in Ruhe zu Hause. Das langt dicke , und reduziert die Ausrüstung doch erheblich.



Ich schleppe immer ca. 10 fertige mit mir herum und brauche selten mehr wie 2-3 am Tag. Das ist allerdings mit Kunstködern nicht anders.. |rolleyes



pike-81 schrieb:


> Regenzeug ,oder zumindest ein billiger Einwegponcho, ist immer dabei.



Im Rucksack, ja, dort wo auch etwas zu gluggern und die Plastiktüte für den Fisch steckt. Weil man da aber nur umständlich herankommt, ziehe ich zusätzlich eine winzige Raubfischtasche vor, wo alles notwendige (Köder inklusive) nur einen Handgriff entfernt sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Eine Lösezange, eine kleiner Drahtschneider, Ersatzhaken, Vorfächer, was zum Futtern und Trinken und ganz wichtig ein kleines Medkit. Dazu natürlich noch die Papiere und zwei scharfe Messer.


----------



## ulfisch (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, meine paßt nicht im meine Angeltasche. Ebenso der Unterfangkescher, beides führe ich separat mit, Angelrute fertig montiert.
> 
> Handy habe ich in der Hosentasche, nicht in meiner Raubfischtasche.


:q na gut, bei mir ist auch nur die Rolle in der Tasche, schleppen muss ich den ganzen Kram trotzdem.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Ich hab auch immer ein kleines Handtuch mit.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Und ne E-Spule.
In der Nacht Schnurtüddel zu entwirren ist scheixxe.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Batterien für die Kopflampe.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Also ich habe, abgesehen von den Ködern natürlich, immer dabei:
- Spitzzange mit Seitenschneider (für den Fall, dass ich Drillinge zerschneiden muss)
- Hakenlöser gerade
- Hakenlöser gebogen
- Schere zum Draht schneiden (Greys)
- Quetschhülsenzange (Cebbra)
- Lindy :k

Ansonsten natürlich die üblichen Kleinteile:
Draht, Hülsen, Wirbel....


----------



## Caftain (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

In meiner Raubtischtasche habe ich:

-Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein
-extra lange Spitzzange (für Hecht)
-Hakenlöser (Marke "Predator", um festsitzende Haken lösen zu können)
-kleine Sortimentdose mit Vorfächern, Drillingen, Ködernadel, Wirbeln, Blei
-Feuerzeug
-kleine Schere
-Multitool (Zange, Seitenschneider, Schraubendreher)
-einige kleine Präzisionsschraubendreher (für alle Fälle!)
-kleine Tube Sekundenkleber
-Waage
-Taschenrollbandmaß
-Landehilfe ("Grip-Zange")
-Taschenmesser


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Ich hab auch immer nen Knotentester dabei. 

Beim Spinnfischen mach ich damit trotz No-Knot nochmal nen Zugtest der Endmontage.

Beim Köfieren check ich damit ganz normal die Verbindung zwischen Mono-Hauptschnur und Stahl.

Und neiiiiiiiiiin, ich nehme dazu keinen neumodisch-stylishen "Knot-Puller" für 4 €+, sondern:

Einen kleinen Holzklotz aus der Baumarkt-Abfallkiste (gibts quasi für umme --> einfach dort fragen), in den ich einfach einen dünnen Wandhaken mit Gewindespitze (gibts fast für umme) reindrehe.

So knot-pulle ich zuverlässig fürn paar Cent. Finde son finalen Zugtest schon wichtig.


----------



## Killerschnauze (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immer nen Knotentester dabei.
> 
> Beim Spinnfischen mach ich damit trotz No-Knot nochmal nen Zugtest der Endmontage.
> 
> ...



Den Knoten kannst noch besser mit einer Zugwaage testen, die man sowieso dabei hat. 

mfg
Martin


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Klar, das geht selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## b.enni (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Was für Taschen nutzt ihr für die Unterbringung eurer  Utensilien?


----------



## Wallersen (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Hallo,
in meiner Tasche befindet sich für gewöhnlich folgndes:

eine Große solide Zange.
Ein gescheites Messer.
Ein Seitenschneider.
Papiere(Lizenzen, Angelschein usw)
Eine Rolle Müllsäcke falls doch mal was mit geht.
Ein paar Handschuhe.
Bier.
Fertige Stahl und Titan Vorfächer in verschiedenen Stärken.
Nen Röllchen Fluorocarbon und verschieden starke Snaps.
Jede Menge Kunstköder, was man halt grade so brauchen könnte.
Auf die Tasche wird dann noch ein großer Kescher geklemmt um auch an steilen Ufern Fische landen zu können oder falls mal wieder n Karpfen gehakt wird.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

(Im Sommer)Was entspannendes für die Siesta am Mittag, nen kaltes Bierchen oder was auch immer  einem da so beliebt.
Ganz wichtig! Wat leckeres zu Essen, am besten ne ordentliche Knifte für aufe Faust.
Und natürlich all das was hier bereits 30 mal erwähnt wurde.
-Landungshilfe
-Was zum Hakenlösen
-ausreichend Stahlvorfächer
-Verbandszeug
-Regenklamotten
-ein gescheites Messer (Fartenmesser etc.)
-etwas zum Betäuben
und für Bootsangler ne Urinflasche


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

mich wundert, dass hier noch keiner schnitzel geschrieben hat.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



nordbeck schrieb:


> mich wundert, dass hier noch keiner schnitzel geschrieben hat.





Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig! Wat leckeres zu Essen, am besten ne ordentliche Knifte für aufe Faust.



Wat meinse wohl wat man auf so ne ordentliche Knifte drauf tut, damit dat auch ne ordentliche Knifte is?


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

wenn ich dahinter komme, was eine knifte ist, dann mach ich mir dazu gedanken 

nee stimmt schon, schnitzelbrötchen kann einiges!


----------



## Mikesch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn ich dahinter komme, was eine knifte ist, ...!



Anständig unanständig.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

wie bitte?


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Ein Fernglas empfinde ich beim Köfi-Posenfischen auf Distanz auch als sehr angenehm und hilfreich.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

HAHAHAHAHA Ich kann nicht mehr...Nordbeck der Hammer!!!! 

Also zu Erklärung Nordbeck: Das im Ruhrpott als Knifte oder auch Bütterken genannte Butterbrot ist nur dann anständig, wenn was draufliegt was vorher mal ein Gesicht hatte. Der gemeine Ruhrpottler bevorzugt hierfür, Salammi, Mottadella, sonstige Wuast, oder auch gerne mal ein Schnitzel, oder ne Fricka Schranke, wenne da also wat drauf tus auf deine Knifte, dann nich son Kokolores, den Killefit wie Karrötchen oder so den tuse schön bei deine Schickse zuhause lassen.
Und wenne nen schönen Hecht gefangen hast bedankste dich beim Lattenjupp und gehst anschließend ne Runde ins Knüppelwalzwerk nach dat Uschi!


----------



## carpjunkie (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Also ne Fettbämme?!
Mensch,sach das doch gleich...


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

A Wekkl mit käree Gsöichtn draf!

Ein Knifte#d


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

hehe! ich kenne die 'knifte' nur als gewehr oder pistole. ein schießprügel also. die dazugehörigen partonen sind die 'mumpeln'.


----------



## pike-81 (18. Januar 2014)

@bombe20:
Zwecklos, heute hat doch keiner mehr GEDIENT.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was gehört alles in die Raubfischtasche (ausgenommen Köder)*

Das beruhte bei mir aber auf Gegenseitigkeit...Ich wollte nicht zu denen und die wollten mich nicht da haben. Das wurde mir übrigens genau so von der Oberförsterin da gesagt  Ich musste mir nichtmal den Finger in den Allerwertesten stecken lassen, manch einer behauptet ja ich hätte das Beste an der Musterung verpasst  

Erstaunlicher weise bin ich heute der Meinung, dass es gewisse Aspekte an der Wehrpflicht gab die im späteren Leben ganz hilfreich sein können. Seinen eigenen Schweinehund zu überwinden und aufzustehen, auch wenn man grade mal 3 Stunden geschlafen hat oder auch Wäsche zu falten und Ordnung zu halten.

Zum Thema: Hier wurde gefragt welche Taschen wir benutzen. Ich habe den Buddy Bag von Sänger Iron Claw, bin sehr zufrieden damit, günstig, stabil, am Hals gut gepolstert und die Gürtelschlaufe ist sehr praktisch (verhindert das Verrutschen beim Auswerfen)


----------

